# Tai Chi Uniform



## sicko (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello,
I'm looking arround to find some relatively cheap 100% cotton Tai Chi uniforms.
I would need arround 6 of them of different size.
Could you tell me some reliable websites, where I can be sure to get good quality?

Thank you


----------



## clfsean (Mar 12, 2013)

Two things... 

Define "cheap". There's vast differences.

Define "Tai Chi uniform". When I was studying Chen, I was normally in a tshirt & loose pants.


----------



## sicko (Mar 12, 2013)

Cheap = up to 40 / piece
Tai Chi uniform = .... We practice chen style. Something like this : 
Color:= Black / White


----------



## clfsean (Mar 12, 2013)

sicko said:


> Cheap = up to 40 / piece
> Tai Chi uniform = .... We practice chen style. Something like this :
> Color:= Black / White



http://www.jonieuniforms.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=47


----------



## sicko (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you for now, some alternatives would be nice aswell, as these are 50&#8364;.
Also, I'm very bad with materials, I would like to get suggestions from your personal experience.
Thank you


----------



## clfsean (Mar 12, 2013)

sicko said:


> Thank you for now, some alternatives would be nice aswell, as these are 50&#8364;.
> Also, I'm very bad with materials, I would like to get suggestions from your personal experience.
> Thank you



For me, personal experience begins & ends with Jonie. I've tried a few other mfgs, but I always regret it & get what I want, how I want, when I want from Jonie.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 12, 2013)

clfsean said:


> Define "Tai Chi uniform". When I was studying Chen, I was normally in a tshirt & loose pants.



Yeah, that is about it for me too, Yang, Chen and a dash of Northern Wu...all basically street clothes (Bagua, Xingyi, Wing Chun and Changquan too)


----------



## sicko (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you guys, I guess I'll try from Jonie then, if you two have experience there.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 12, 2013)

sicko said:


> Thank you guys, I guess I'll try from Jonie then, if you two have experience there.



I have no experience with Jonie at all but I would go with Sean's recommendation if I were in the market


----------



## sicko (Mar 12, 2013)

There is a big expence I didn't count on... shipping to EU. 128$ damn


----------



## clfsean (Mar 12, 2013)

sicko said:


> There is a big expence I didn't count on... shipping to EU. 128$ damn



*ouch*

Need to get a couple of more people together so that cost can be spread out amongst you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 12, 2013)

Although I know nothing about these companies, they are a little closer to you in the EU and maybe the price plus shipping would be cheaper

http://www.fighters-europe.com/kung-fu-uniforms

http://www.playwell.co.uk/kung-fu-uniforms-and-suits-traditional-kung-fu-uniforms-c-2_48_166.html

Also if you post this question in the General Martial Arts forum you may get a few more suggestions in the EU since a few of the posters on MT are from the EU


----------



## sicko (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you Xue Sheng.

The link to www.playwell.com is very usefull. The uniforms are really cheap and the shipping is low in EU.
I think we will try those


----------



## East Winds (Mar 12, 2013)

I've used Playwell before and never had any problems with them.

Very best wishes

Alistair


----------



## colemcm (Mar 22, 2013)

That's because the "Tai Chi/Kung Fu uniform" as it's known today was really just the jeans and t-shirt of the past.  Much like the gi was the under-armor garment of the Samurai class.


----------

